# When doing tropheus



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

If i was to do my 125g with tropheus do i have to stick to all the same species or can i put a few different kinds in the tank and how would i go about doing it right?


----------



## phishman (Feb 3, 2012)

You could go with two. I keep Duboisi and Bemba together. Both breed regularly. Make sure you put two different looking types of Tropheus. Don't mix two rainbow varients (Moorii) in the same tank, or two Sp black species, or Sp Red with a Moorii. 
When you mix two, one species will most likely be dominant, with regards to breeding and exhibit nicer color.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Breeding tank or show tank?
Always had best breeding with just one type.
Beautiful show tanks with up to three types.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

IME most types other than duboisi and Tropheus annectens can hybridise together.

















Sure they are less likely to do this than two sp Red or two sp moori or two sp black but not a safe breeding mix.
Sp red with moori yep very likely to hybidise.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I leave brichardi off as I have little experience of mixing those with other Tropheus.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I had Trophs and Dewindti in a tank. That was interesting. Also Trophs and Cyps can be mixed. But, I personally like the look of just a large Troph group. It's spectacular to watch the dynamics. You can also add a group of Gobies, Altolamps, or Julies for the bottom of the tank, if you want a different fish.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

kool what would be a good number to shoot for in a 125g if i also went with some comps or cavlus?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Well I would go for 24 if going juvenile. Gives you a good chance of a stable group of about 12 females and a some dom males, you may or may not lose some males on the way to a stable adult group.
18-32 prob OK too.
Adults well it kind of depends on what group you can find living well together in a similar size tank.
For sure all from one source.
Yep Altos can go in but to be honest if your looking for breeding I would not bother with them.
I would do a slow moving (mainly fisheating) tank for those.

All the best James


----------



## rekermbuna (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't think I would add calvus to a tropheus tank...Gobies will work, but not sure the dynamics between the calvus and tropheus would make for an easy going tank, especially once they start breeding.

And, I especially would not mix two different tropheus. A large group of one makes for an absolutely amazing tank.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've kept Comps with Tropheus and had no issues, except the occasional Comp stealing eggs, as is their nature. So, again, don't add if breeding is a priority (as 24Tropheus previously stated) In fact, the Comps are very active in a Troph tank, which is fun to watch. NLS will provide excellent nutritin for both IME.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Must admit it did go against my insticts to try Altolamps (slow moving almost lazy carnivour) with Tropheus (fast moving hyperactive goonish mainly aufwuchs grazer) but suprisingly when I tried it, it was fine.

Caurse if going min size tank for Tropheus I would avoid em. But you have that little bit more room in a 125g.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

boy o boy these lil guys aint cheap lol wtf.....


----------



## phishman (Feb 3, 2012)

What kind of Tropheus are you getting?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

not sure ye was thinking alone the lines of rainbow's or something like that


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Great choice for the tank size. Only Prob with rainbows is they do not produce as many young as say sp Red. So tend to be a bit more pricy. Colours on em though hard to beat and all of em tend to show good colours.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I am kind of assuming you are going TB?
Usualy recommended for first time guys,
Saying that I know folk badly burnt with TB. But kind of less with TB than WC.
Know one guy first time with Troph went WC and no problems.
Kind of wish that was me.  
Nothing but major probs with WC so far myself. But then again I bought the cheapest I could find. May not be the best of plans with these.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

well im not to worried if they ever breed or not. I mean if they do good for them and ill sell the babies off lol. I just want a tank that will make peoples jaw's drop when they see it.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

"Ok im going to be filling my 125g come this time next year and im really thinking about tropheus. My question is though how many should i get to start with to try and get a good colony? I dont know if ill be able to afford to buy an already established colony so im gonna have to go this from juvies. Help is appreciated. Problem is im not sure what species im going with yet. Thinking about one of the rainbows but not sure yet."

For a 75g its about 20 juveniles looking for about 12-15 adults long term.
You are going to need at least 24 pref more juveniles for a 125g
Never said this before but perhaps think of starting with a smaller tank to reduce the cost?

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Or I guess you could corden off part of the tank untill they grow.
Thing is they kind of need crowding or aggression and territoriality can get way out of hand.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

shoot i was looking on a fish auction site and a breeding group of 2m/10f was like $450 that's a lot lol juvies are like $15-20 a piece.....and i donno where to look to get the rainbows not on any sites i know of anyways.


----------



## Frazee86 (Aug 1, 2010)

Look at it like this..if buy say 24 for your 125 @20 each that's $480+shipping down the road extra males get taken out. So price per fish goes up a litter unless you can find someone to buy them. Breeding pair is $450+shipping assuming all make it to you. Never kept them. But on a $$$ stand point and how easily I could rehome extra males without nature doings its thing I'd rather buy adults. Now that being said all depends on what you want to spend. Stocked my 75 with 5comp 6telemats and 6 adult cyps for little over $100. Fairly cheap bought off my fish guy. Just depends on what you can/want to afford.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I do not want to sound silly but its not going to make any money most of the time. Too many experts already breeding em for that (prob far more expert than will give advice for free). You do it because you enjoy trying it. Well at least thats my outlook.
Its kind of why I pop other cichlids in the tank. Its bad for young production but fun to have.

For sure here in the UK try the hobby route. Kind of hard to get em in the right numbers but for sure a lot cheaper than any commertial op.

All the best James


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

After I added Bembas to my group of Red Rainbows the Bembas totally dominated the tank. Just like 24Tropheus said they would! 
They all got along fine but the Rainbows would not produce and the Bembas went at it like high school teenagers. I just this weekend swapped the Bembas stratight across with a guy in Canada for his group of smaller Kasanga Rainbows. I really liked the Bembas but the Rainbows were my first so I wanted to stick with them. Besides I think a group of 60 Kasanga Rainbows will look awesome in the new 240 gal tank.

I added the Rainbows after acclimating them they all looked liked a bunch of dogs at the park sniffing their you know whats. :lol: Anyway I am so glad I made the decission to go with all one species, I think life will be easier with them and I don't have to worry about any cross breeding that will take place which I am sure was just a matter of time also like 24Tropheus suggested. I am sure there are good choices like Petros and Cyps would be better mixed in a large tank. But I think for those wondering one species in a smaller tank by smaller I mean 90 to 125 is a good start!

Also thanks again 24Tropheus you know your stuff!!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

JimA said:


> After I added Bembas to my group of Red Rainbows the Bembas totally dominated the tank. Just like 24Tropheus said they would!
> They all got along fine but the Rainbows would not produce and the Bembas went at it like high school teenagers. I just this weekend swapped the Bembas stratight across with a guy in Canada for his group of smaller Kasanga Rainbows. I really liked the Bembas but the Rainbows were my first so I wanted to stick with them. Besides I think a group of 60 Kasanga Rainbows will look awesome in the new 240 gal tank.
> 
> I added the Rainbows after acclimating them they all looked liked a bunch of dogs at the park sniffing their you know whats. :lol: Anyway I am so glad I made the decission to go with all one species, I think life will be easier with them and I don't have to worry about any cross breeding that will take place which I am sure was just a matter of time also like 24Tropheus suggested. I am sure there are good choices like Petros and Cyps would be better mixed in a large tank. But I think for those wondering one species in a smaller tank by smaller I mean 90 to 125 is a good start!
> ...


  :wink: 
For sure thats the best thanks I have ever had. :thumb: 
Piss off and stop pretending to be such a know it all is more usual. 

Kind of remember stuff RD gave me on forums. Some guys are just stuck in the past is a more polite way of saying it.   
Yep I am old. Yep kind of stuck in my ways.

All the best James


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I turned 50 last year, but I respect and appreciate my elders that know their chit! Please tell me you are older than me?? :lol:


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

the kasangas r the way to go,, i have tons of trophs.. i have 20 w RR kasanga , 6m 14f and 30 caramba red bishop in a 75 beleive it or not.. if u overfiltrate ur 125g u can def add 2 groups of 24 ea ..

i agree w the pembas, they overbreed n wont let anyone else breed.. i have the w pembas with the w lufubu.. 
kalambos,
katongas,
golden kaz,
kachese,
dubs,
moliro,
chipimbi,
kiriza,
ikola

most have their own tanks but u can def do alot more than 24 in a 125.. have fun w them n keep metro n epsom salt handy at all times


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

> most have their own tanks but u can def do alot more than 24 in a 125.. have fun w them n keep metro n epsom salt handy at all times


For sure. And great advice. We hope bloat does not strike it but it still does some of the time. Always on Sunday morning when you can not get the meds :x 
24 was because I was trying to keep the starting price down (24 being the min I would put in a 125g not the max and while young I would use tank deviders to crowd em into about 48" of that.) OP had already expessed he thought this might be too expensive.
Fully agree on the Kasanga. Realy super rainbow Tropheus. Prob my personal fav.

Wow thats a lot of Troph KATALE. Oh I turn 50 in two days time so yep got beet on that. :wink:

Kind of hope my birthday pres will include a new bunch of Tropheus for a 60"x18"x18" I am setting up. 8)

All the best James


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's a question. When trying to get a colony how many males to females will I be trying to shoot for in my 125? And if I went with the Dubois tropheus how many males should I try for with how many females or does it matter if I put o say 30 in to start with?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Start with as many as you can afford, at least 25. Then pull out males that hang out up at the top corners, because they are harassed. I started with 22 for my 5 ft tank, and ended with a group of 15, and 2 Juvies that survived in the tank. I still don't know my M/F ratio, but it is a harmonious tank.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

so the ale to female ratio don't really matter then? just as long as there isn't any hiding at the corners? When i set this tank up im doing a background to simulate a cave apperance and i will only have like 3 rock piles for territory think that will be enough?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Three rock piles will be plenty. IMO, The M/F ratio is only important if you are trying to have as many females as possible to pump out fry. As I stated, the fish hiding in the corners (except for some occasional holding moms) are the subdom males that are being picked on.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

ok kool yeah im not worried a bit about fry i mean if i get it i get it if not o well.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

On the male to female ratio. Your prob going to have real difficulty sexing em for sure anyway unless you vent at about 21/2"+. (One of my best "male" Ndole turned up with a mouthful of eggs   ) unless you vent one realy can not tell most sub dom males from females untill they breed.

If going with adults yep I would go male heavy by venting. But with young tend to let em sort this themselves.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

IMO rocks are for the owner, get the stock right and it makes no nevermind (except for fry survival if you do not strip.)
But less rocks = less territories and less aggression amongst the males (and females). Absolute min tank size for Troph is no rocks but sight brakes that they can not set up territories from, like plastic plants or plastic tubes. Ugly but effective.

Prob best compromise is prob three huge lumps of texas holy rock and some flat stones to breed on. Flat stones for comfortable breeding in temp territories.
Fry can hide in the holes and serves as a good sight block.
Less effective but more attactive is big blocks of sandstone or limestone plus small bits for the young plus flat rocks.

Be sure to leave lots of open water for none dom fish to congregate. Worste senario is a fight losser (males and females fight in most Tropheus) being chased from one territory to another without a group to lose themselves in.

All the best James


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah im not really a fan of the texas holey rock. i dont like it. Gonna go with some rock i find in a creek by my house and drylock them to look like my background so it all matches. just be nice to know how i should put them if i do put some in......Anyone have pics of their set ups?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Rubbish photo but you get the idea?










All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

That one is only 64"x16"x16" with your tank you could do better. 8)


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

i get the idea of where your going. appreciate it. Yeah i cant wait untill i can get started on this tank. Its going to be a fun project.


----------

